# Tell us how many?



## morerepsthanazoo (Mar 11, 2007)

Just got in from work and feeling bored now. I know this has been done dozens of times before but i am nosey. lol. So tell us all what reptiles you have.
Here is my list.:bash:
1.0 spiny tail iggy
2.0 Bosc monitors
1.0 Nile monitor
1.1 Golden tegu's
12.18.22 Bearded dragons
1.1 Uromastyx Geryii
1.1 Uromastyx Hardwickii
1.0 Uromastyx Acanthinorus
0.1 Berber skink
1.0 Red ackie
2.0 Blue tongue skinks
2.2 Boa constrictor imperiata
1.1 Dummerils boa
0.1 Red tail boa
1.0 Burmese python
1.3 Royal pythons
1.1.3 Taiwanese beauty snakes
8.6.3 Corn snakes
1.1 Western hognose snakes ( green phase)
1.1 Calfornian king snakes
1.0 San diego gopher snake
1.0 Israeli gold scorpion
0.1 Orange baboon tarantula
0.1 Pink goliath tarantula
0.1 Mexican blood leg tarantula
0.1 Red chillie rose tarantula
100+ Indian stick insects


Have probably missed off a few but hey i am getting on a bit and my memory is shot.
My partner has over 40 reptiles also , so we have a few.:lol2:


----------



## morerepsthanazoo (Mar 11, 2007)

Forgot to say that i have heeps of Tropical fish, Koi carp and furries too. But its mainly the reptiles you keep that i am interested ( nosey) in.:lol2:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am a rep vergin:blush: but want a cham:whistling2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I keep corn snakes mostly, here is my list  Dont worry, I have it all in records so I didn't have to type it out or anything :lol2:
Adults

1.2 Amelanistic (Sunglow)
1.0 Amelanistic Stripe
1.0 Amelanistic Motley
0.1 Amelanistic het Blizzard
1.1 Amelanistichet Butter Stripe
0.1 Anerythistic het Hypo
0.1 Anerythistic het Amelanistic Motley
1.2 Anerythistic Motley
0.1 Anery het Opal Stripe
1.1 Blizzard
1.3 Butter
1.0 Butter Motley
1.1 Caramel Motley
0.2 Creamsicle Stripe
1.1 Ghost
0.1 Ghost Motley
1.0 Granite het Amel
1.1 Hypomelanistic Motley het Snow
0.1 Hypomelanistic Motley
1.0 Miami het Butter
0.3 Normals - Various hets
0.1 Normal Stripe
0.1 Opal
0.1 Opal het Motley
1.0 Opal Motley
1.0 Snow het Hypo Motley
0.4 Snow
0.1 Snow Stripe
0.1 Snopal Motley

And picking up next week...
1.0 Gold dust het Motley
0.1 Butter Motley

Juveniles:
1.1 Butter Motley
0.1 Ghost Motley
1.0 Ghost Cubed
0.1 Granite het Amel
0.1 Lavender
1.1 Lavender Motley
1.1 Snow het Bloodred
0.1 Opal Motley het Anery
1.0 Ultramel

Then Beardies I have
1.6 Normals
1.3 Blood Red
1.1 Hypo Red Translucent
1.2 Hypo Leucistic

And Geckos
1.4 Raptor/Het Raptor



And that's just my stuff  The husband specialises in boas.

It wouldn't all fit in my sig so I gave up :whistling2:


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Andy sort out the hognose listings you likkle liar :lol2: he's got another female from me last week lol.

Mines just hognose ---------------- 24 and counting.


----------



## morerepsthanazoo (Mar 11, 2007)

Schip said:


> Andy sort out the hognose listings you likkle liar :lol2: he's got another female from me last week lol.
> 
> Mines just hognose ---------------- 24 and counting.


Will do mother :lol2:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I haven't got many but im sure that will soon change with my wishlist gettin longer by the day :whistling2:

1.0.0 Normal Corn
0.1.0 AneryB Corn
0.0.1 Snow corn

0.0.1 Royal Python 

1.0.0 Bearded Dragon


----------



## Daveyboy (Dec 27, 2007)

tryin to remember them all now lol

Royals
0.13 normals
1.1 pastel
1.1 yellow bellies
0.1 spider
0.1 pied
1.0 granite
1.0 black back

Boas
1.0 salmon (poss super)
1.0 het albino
0.2 bci
1.4 hogg islands

1.1 beardies
0.0.1 herman tortoise

sure ive forgotten some remembered 1 my 0.0.1 ATB lol 
ive got lots of other random bits around the house for the shop too :lol2:


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

i have

4 corns 
6 royals 
7 leos 
2boas
2 fire bellied toads
1 crestie 
1 hoggy
1 rat snake
1 scorp a
1 pacman frog 
3 beardies


----------



## Phil Barnaby (Oct 22, 2008)

As it says in the sig, bearing in mind I was only ever going to have one.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

wow some people have mega impressive lists. I have:
0.2.1 bearded dragons - 1 normal and 2 of mixed morphs
1.1.2 eastern collard lizards
0.2.0 - desert iguanas
1.0.0 - hermans tortoise


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

0.1.0 _Boa constrictor imperator_
0.1.0 _Orthriophis taenurius_
0.1.0 _Hydrodynastes gigas_
0.1.0 _Boiga dendrophila dendrophila_
1.0.0 _Morelia amethystina_
0.1.0 _Corallus caninus_
2.1.0 _Morelia viridis_
4.5.0 _Viridovipera vogelii_
0.1.0 _Trimeresurus trigonocephalus_
1.1.0 _Dendroaspis angusticeps_
1.1.0 _Atheris squamigera_
0.1.0 _Naja naja biocellata_


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Just a few nowadays

1.1 Brb's
1.1 Crb's
2.3 Bci's
1.0 Albino Black rat
1.0 Amel corn
1.0 Royal Python
0.1 Bosc monitor
0.0.1 Yellow Belly Slider
0.0.1 River Cooter

and Hubby's got 4 spiders (sorry I'm not up on the scientific names for them)
0.1 Adult Mexican Red Knee
0.1 Adult Salmon Pink Birdeater
0.0.1 Juvi Chile Rose
0.0.1 Sling Mexican Fire leg


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Together me and the OH have

Royals:
1.7. Normals
1.1 Pastel
1.0. Spider

Corns

1.1 Blizzard
1.1 Ghost Motely stripes
0.1 Candycane
1.0 Fire
0.1 Lavender Bloodred het hypo
0.1 Butter

Leopard Geckos

1.1 Jungle Mack Snows
0.1 TUG Snow
0.1 Patternless Mack Snow
0.1 Phantom
0.1 Bell Albino
0.1 Bold Stripe Bell
0.1 Snake eyed Blazing Blizzard
1.0 Engima het bell
1.0 SHCTB
2.0 Morph not really sure of yet 

0.0.2 Uromastyx Ocellata


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

we have got

7:30 Leopard Geckos
4:6 Fat-tail Geckos
4:7 Bearded Dragons
2:1 Rankins Dragons
1:1 Side-stripe Chameleons
1:0 Green Iguana
1:0 Frilled Dragon
3:6 Royal Pythons

theres afew more to add in a few months but that should be it.


----------



## guyz1970 (Jan 3, 2008)

1.2 bci
0.0.3 bci
0.0.2 royal python
1.1 albino bull snake


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

0.2.0 Normal Leopard Geckos
1.0.0 Het Albino Leopard Gecko
1.0.0 Classic Corn Snake
0.1.0 Bearded Dragon
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads
0.1.0 Veiled Chameleon
0.1.0 Chinese Water Dragon
0.0.5 Neon Tetra
0.0.1mill Brine shrimp :lol2:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Only have 1 which is a hermanns. But hope to get more!


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

reptiles
5 Green anoles ......












oh and a few amphibians 
1 fire salamander 
1 tiger salamander 
2 blue spotted salamander 
3 chinese fire belly newts 
4 hymalian croc newts 
and 2 more salamanders on the way (just waiting for a non freezing night so its safe to trnasport them) 



i will now use this thread to say to the missus, see my collection isnt that big lol :2thumb:


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

We currently have at the moment:

7:22:30+ Crested geckos (Rhacodactylus ciliatus)
1:4 Gargoyle geckos (Rhacodactylus auriculatus)
1:1 New Caledonian Giant geckos GT (Rhacodactylus leachianus leachianus)
0:1 New Caledonian Giant gecko Island E (Rhacodactylus leachianus leachianus)
2:2 Mossy geckos (Rhacodactylus chahoua)
1:1 Sarasins gecko (Rhacodactylus sarasinorum)
1:0 Henkels leaftail gecko (Uroplatus henkeli)
1:0 Bow fingered gecko (Cyrtodactylus irianjayensis)
1:0 Australian barking gecko (Underwoodisaurus milii)
0:1 Delalandi gecko (Taretola delalandii)
1:1 Helmeted geckos (Tarentola chazaliae)
1:1 Australian spiny tailed geckos (Strophurus williamsi)
1:4 Morrocan Uromastyx (Uromastyx acanthinurus)
0:2 Ornate uromastyx (Uromastyx ornatus)
1:1 Bearded dragons (Pogona vitticeps)
1:0 Moellendorff ratsnake (Orthriophis moellendorffi)
1000+ Dubia cockroaches (Blaptica Dubia)

I've probably missed someone off lol, trying to do it all from memory. Bear in mind all of our animals barring the roaches have names :2thumb: Each and every one of them are pets before anything else. I was going to put all their names on as well but thought I might bore you all he he:lol2:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

My list is in ma sig.


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow some of these lists put zoos to shame :lol2:
My list is in my drop down sig box too   




....oh and I'm looking for some fire bellied toads.....:whistling2:


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Reps
3 beardies - billy, phoenix, sydney
Herman Tortie - Jerry
WANTED collard or frilled lizard

Not Reps
Cat - Sky
Kitten - Felix
Dog - Staff Buster
2 gerbils - both girls Ben & Gwen
2 teddy guniea pigs - Misty & Jessie


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

*Reps*
1.1 california kingsnake
0.1 royal python

*None Reps*
45 Tarantulas
praying mantis
horses
dog 
cat


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

heres most of mine 

OK 
WE DO HAVE A LOT SO HERE GOES prob forgot a good few as can not remember them all without looking LOL 

snakes 
bci 
brb
bcc
hog islands
rosys

pythons
centrillians
balls

rats
korean rats
leopard rats
trinket snakes
fox snakes
russian rats
rosy rats
transpecos
corns 200 plus all morphs 

milks
pueblans
sinaloans
hondurans
nelsons

kings
pastel kings
brooks kings
florida kings
cali kings
arazona m kings
variable kings

other
4 species of house snake
western hog noses

geckos
banana geckos
banded velvet geckos
northern velvet geckos
cresties
gargs
leachies
saras
chewies 
golden geckos
leopard geckos
stenos 3 species
tripcalotes opps cant spel that one now LOL
banded gecko coleonyx 2 species
viper geckos
aft's
pictus

agamids
beardies gg
beardies
rankins
vittakins
frillies

other 
BTS 

lol sure there's other will ass as i remeber


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

3.6 Leopard geckos
1.1 AFT geckos
0.1 Yemen Chameleon
1.0 Beardie
0.1 Asian Green Water Dragon
0.1 Giant Madagascan Day Gecko

1.0.1 Royal Pythons
0.0.1 Colombian Rainbow Boa
0.0.2 Brazilian Rainbow Boas
1.1.0 Cornsnakes
1.0 Cali Banded Kingsnake

1.3 Red Earred Sliders
1.1 Hybrid Sliders
1.0 Hieroglyphic Slider
1.2 Map Turtles

0.0.1 Red Footed Tortoise
1.1 Horsfields Tortoises
1.0 Hermanns Tortoise

0.0.1 Asian Hissing Scorpion
0.0.1 Golden Desert Scorpion

0.1 Chilean Rose Tarantula
0.1 Mexican Red Knee Tarantula
0.1 Mexican Flame Knee Tarantula
0.1 Mexican Red Rump Tarantula
0.1 Honduran Curly Hair Tarantula
0.0.1 Chaco Golden Knee Tarantula
0.0.1 Salmon Pink Birdeater

think thats it but i bet ive missed something :lol2:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

i've got around 370 reps, will write the list out when i get more time lol


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

0.1.0 albino pinbull snake - Belka
1.0.0 anery motley corn snake - Samba
0.1.0 carolina corn snake - Diamond
1.0.0 SHCT leopard gecko - Pysche
0.1.0 mack snow leopard gecko - Cilla
0.1.0 SHTCTB leopard gecko - Alexus

That's it for now but getting some black beauty and veitnamese stick insects. Also looking into getting some bold bandit leopard geckos.


----------



## Got Milks (Sep 3, 2007)

Not many at the moment, trying to refine the collection to just hondurans.

*The Honduran Milksnakes*
1.0 Snow _from triple het_ 
0.1 Anery _from triple het_
1.1 Albinos (Tang & tricolour)
2.0 Extreme Hypos (Tricolour & tangerine pinstripe)
0.2 Super Hypos (Tangerine & tangerine vanishing pattern)
0.1 Ghost _from triple het_
0.2 Tangerines _double het hybino_
1.1 Hypo Tangerine
0.1 Tangerine _het snow_ 
1.1 Tangerine _triple hets_
0.1 Tricolour _triple hets_
1.1Tangerine_ het hypos_
0.1 Bicolour tangerine 

*The rest*
1.1 Sinaloan Milksnakes
1.1 Apricot Sockhead Milksnakes
2.2 California Kingsnakes
1.1 Royal Pythons
1.1 Bearded Dragons


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

1.0 Hermann's Tortoise

3.3 Bearded Dragons

5.10 Boa Constrictors (BCI)
1.0 Coral Albino
1.0 Dwarf Jungle het Kahl Albino
1.0 Pastel
1.1 het Kahl Albino
1.1 Dwarf Sonoran Anery Type 2
0.1 Dwarf het Kahl Albino
0.1 Super Salmon
0.1 Anery Type 1
0.1 Salmon Jungle
0.1 'Peach'
0.1 Sunglow
0.1 Normal
​​


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

??.?? royals (i dont actually know :lol2
1.4 JCPs
1.1 Angolans
1.1 Baroni
0.1 Red Blood python
1.0 giant blizzard leo
0.2 super hypo leos
1.0 tremper albino leo
0.1 BCI morph who shall remain my little secret 

I think thats it


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

CaseyM said:


> ??.?? royals (i dont actually know :lol2
> 1.4 JCPs
> 1.1 Angolans
> 1.1 Baroni
> ...


And a paaaartridge in a pear treeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

1.0 BCI



And some inverts.... but they're not reps.... :whistling2:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

80 Ball Pythons and 32 Blood & Short-Tailed Pythons.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Reps:

4 Corns
2 Western Hoggies
1 Tri Coloured Hoggie
1 Milk Snake

Arachnids:

1 Brachypelma Smithi
10 Grammostola Rosea(On the way, rcfs and ncfs)
5 A Idolius(On the way)
5 Brachypelma Vagans(On the way)


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

Here's mine...








* Snakes
_1.0.0 Python molorus bivitattus, Albino
0.1.0 Python sebae, juvenile
1 Calabaria reinhardti
0.1.0 Lichanura trivirgata adult
1.1.0 Pithuophsis sayi
1.0.0 Boiga cyanea
0.1.1 Pantherophsis guttattus guttattus
1 Lampropeltis triangulum hondurensis
0.1.0 Elaphe carniata
1.1.0 Orthriophis taenurius taenurius
1.0.0 Coluber jugularis, melanistic
1 Chrysolpelea ornata
_
Lizards
_0.1.0 Varanus panoptes hornii
1.1.1 Varanus exanthematicus
0.0.1 Varanus acanthurus
1.0.0 Tupinambis merianae
1.4.0 Pogona vitticeps_
_2 Gerrhosaurus major
1 Tiliquia scincoides
1.0.0 Iguana iguana
1.0.0 Cyclodomorphus gerrardii_

Chelonia
_1.0.0 Testudo horsfeldii
1 Kinosternum subrubrum subrubrum

_Amphibians_
1.1.0 Bufo viridus
0.1.0 Rana aureatum

_Invertebrates
_2 Hetrometrus spinifer
1.1 Scolopendra subspinipes sp.
1 Scolopendra polymorpha
2 unknown Centipede sp.
1.1 Archiospirostreptus gigas
6 Achatina fulica
_Assorted Cockroach sp.
Colony of _Platymerus bigutata_


... getting there...


----------



## Jodiie =) (May 3, 2009)

we used to have bearded dragons we now have 2 yellow bellied sliders and none reptiles are:
8 dogs
2 cats
4 rabbits
3 guinea pigs
3 hamsters
5 rats
2 gerbils 
and would love a red footed tortoise

sum lists are quite impressive :lol2:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

19.52 royals
1.1 womas


----------



## maxyboi1029 (Jun 10, 2009)

0.1.0 Bosc monitor
0.1.0 IJ Carpet Python


----------

